# samba mac to linux box (SOLVED)

## srilliet

hello, can any one help me out i was running samba on my linux box and saring files with a windows box every thing was working fine. I changed the windows box to a mac OS, i installed samba on the mac, my linux box can see the mac shar files but the mac system can not see the linux box!! can any one help. here is the samba config file.

[global]

workgroup = macintosh

netbios name = SAMBA

server string = Samba Server %v

map to guest = Bad User

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 2000

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

preferred master = No

local master = No

dns proxy = No

[MY MUSIC]

path = /home/Data/My Music/

guest ok = yes

[PICTURES]

path = /home/Data/Pictures/

guest ok = yes

read only = no

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

msdfs proxy = no

fstype = HFS

thanksLast edited by srilliet on Thu Jan 17, 2008 5:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bones McCracker

Which box is that smb.conf file from?  I assume it is from the Macintosh.

Do each of the boxes have a unique netbios name?  I see that you have given this machine the netbios name "SAMBA" which makes me suspicious.  Make sure each computer has a unique name.   I don't know how it works on OS X, but on Linux, Samba will use the box's "hostname" by default if you do not have a "netbios name = " entry.  I suspect that it will do this on MacOS as well (so you can probably delete the entry).  You don't NEED to delete it though, just make sure no other computers have the same netbios name.

Do you have a master browser on your LAN (or on this subnet if you have more than one)?  If the Windows box is still hooked up, it will probably perform this service.  If it is disconnected, is one of your remaining Samba boxes capable of becoming the master browser?  The machine to which this smb.conf file belongs is not, because you have the entry "local master = No".  If you delete this entry, the default value is "Yes", which does not mean that machine will be the master browser; it only means it will participate in the "election" and will be the master browser if elected.  If you are not going to have your Windows box connected all the time, you should delete this entry (or set it to "Yes") for one of the Samba boxes.

The entry "dns proxy = " is meaningless unless you have told your Samba server to function as a WINS server (by using the entry "wins support = yes").  Unless you are planning to have your Samba server be a WINS server for your Windows box(es), you might as well delete this entry.

----------

## srilliet

thank you i will try what you have said. and the config file is from my lunix box , my box holds all the files and my wife just got a mac to replace the windows box witch is no longer in use  :Wink: .

i only trust linux to store my data but i have only been using it for a under 1 year now and still don't know every thing.  

i will let you know if your changes worked 

thanks

----------

## srilliet

ok i modified my smb.config to look like this

[global]

workgroup = Linux

server string = Samba Server %v

map to guest = Bad User

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 2000

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

[MY MUSIC]

path = /home/Data/My Music/

guest ok = yes

[PICTURES]

path = /home/Data/Pictures/

guest ok = yes

read only = no

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

msdfs proxy = no

[GAMES]

path = /home/Data/games

guest ok = yes

now the mac OS sees my folders however i am unable to open the folders. there is no mesage from the mac system saying why ?? it just sits and does nothing. any ideas 

thanks

----------

## Bones McCracker

What are the permissions on the folders in question?

You are using user-level security (that's the default if you have no "security = " option).  This will request a login but map bad logins to "guest".  Since you also have no Samba password database specified, I would think that all logins are being mapped to guest.  

The normal way to do that is to use "security = share".  But I would think what you've got would still work as long as your Linux user "guest" has access to the files in question.  Samba does restrict access, but it cannot grant access greater than Linux will allow.  Check the permissions on these directories.

If that doesn't work try setting security = share as well as setting permissions that allow "others" (or at least "guest") to access those directories.

----------

## srilliet

thank you every thing seams to be working now  :Wink: 

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *srilliet wrote:*   

> thank you every thing seams to be working now 

 

Good.  Backup your 'smb.conf' to 'smb.conf.works', read the samba man page, and improve it.   :Smile: 

Put "[Solved]" in the Subject of the original post.

----------

